# Colorado vs. Mass. pricing



## BoulderBronco (Aug 20, 2003)

I plowed in Mass. for two years when I was in High School. That was 8 years ago. I am back this winter to plow again. Seems prices have not changed much. Residential ranging between $20 and $45 (more if a larger storm) and small condo complexes and apartment complexes running somewhere between $200 and $450. Generally I can make over $1k per storm and even more on heavy snow. My question is how does this compare to Colorado pricing? I have lived in Colorado the past 8 years but never plowed. I just bought a plow and am wondering if it will be worth it to take it back to Colorado with me when I head back this coming spring. I am referring to the Denver, Boulder area by the way. I know that there is not much residential business to be had in the Boulder area but what about parking lots and businesses? Can I make $1000 a storm out there also or is the business not there? Thanks for any help.
Chris


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Hi Bronco:waving: 

My Dad lives in Castle Rock, just south of Denver, and he gets $125.00 per hour all day long. When he subs for people he usually gets $65.00-75.00 per hour. Prices might be different in Golden and Fort Collins area.


----------



## szorno (Jan 3, 2002)

boulder Bronco,
The Boss is pretty close. We do $100/hr min and set it up on a per push. example. Lot takes 45 min with 2-5 inches. Base charge is $75. Over 5 inches is either a 2nd push ($150) or for some of our older customers, a flat $100 per hour for how ever long it takes. we pay our subs $60 per hour to start and 5$ per hour raise for dependability as a Christmas bonus. Then $70 the second year.
works pretty well.


----------



## bingermann (Feb 2, 2004)

*North metro pricing*

I plow the Arvada/Golden area and find that the going rate charged by the big companies such as Urban Farmer, Metco, etc.. is about $75/hour. If you can get more than you are doing great. I charge $75/hour for plow truck and $25/hour for hand shoveler. That price is great for me as I do this part time and own all my equipment, therefore have no overhead.


----------



## brunosplace (Dec 30, 2004)

you do have overhead, ie: insurance, maintenance, fuel, etc. you always will have to cover those costs. So you will always have overhead, just not bank payment's on new equipment. payup


----------



## bingermann (Feb 2, 2004)

*Overhead!*

True, I do pay insurance, and gas. My fault!


----------

